# Seerose bildet keine Schwimmblätter



## Ellen (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe in meinem Teich eine wirklich alte Seerose ( seit mehr als 10 Jahren)
Sie hat jedes Jahr ordentlich ausgetrieben und geblüht. Wir mussten sie sogar schon mehrfach teilen, da sie zu groß geworden ist.
Dieses Jahr hat sie zwar wie vorher wirklich viele Unterwasserblätter, aber treibt nicht nach oben 

Eine andere, kleinere hat keinerlei Probleme und schon Blätter an der Oberfläche.
Woran kann das liegen?

Ellen


----------



## ChristianB (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerose bildet keine Schwimmblätter*

Hallo Ellen,

genau das gleiche Bild ist bei mir. Alle Pflanzen sind schon gut gewachsen, nur bei der Seerose -ca. 5 Jahre alt  - ist noch kein Lebenszeichen zu sehen.

Gedüngt habe ich diese Jahr nicht, da alle anderen Pflanzen und leider auch die Schwebealgen sehr gut wachsen.


Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerose bildet keine Schwimmblätter*

@ Christian, wenn jetzt bei den Seerosen noch garnichts zu sehen ist, also keine Triebe oder gar Blätter, dann ist das wie bei meinem Nachbarn, der hatte die Seerosen über den Winter in ihren Körben in einer wasserbefüllten Mörtelwanne, die Rhizome sind komplett braun, trocken und hart geworden und die Wurzeln sind alle hohl und labbrig, das ganze Ding stinkt wie vergammelt, entweder sind die erforen, vergammelt oder ich weiß nicht? Hat jemand eine Erklärung?


----------



## Ellen (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerose bildet keine Schwimmblätter*

Also meine Rose war wie seit Jahren den ganzen Winter im Teich und sie lebt ja, nur, dass keine Schwimmblätter hochkommen. Hab jetzt erstmal zwei Düngekegel zwischen die Wurzeln gedrückt, mal gucken, ob das hilft. Ist auch schwierig, diese Kegel zu platzieren, da die Rosse in der Mitte vom Teich und ziemlich tieft steht.
Algen wachsen bei mir auch (zum Glück hält sich das im Rahmen!) und die anderen Wasserpflanzen haben auch keine Probleme. 
Hab jetzt zur Beschattung wenigstens erstmal einige Schwimmpflanzen gekauft, 

Ellen


----------



## elkop (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerose bildet keine Schwimmblätter*

hab hier einen thread gelesen, wo jemand supergut beschrieben hat, wie er seine tief stehenden seerosen düngt. du findest diesen faden bestimmt unter seerosen.


----------

